# The sickening moment policeman is headbutted by teenager in 'happy slapping' video



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*The sickening moment policeman is headbutted by teenager in 'happy slapping' video*

This is the shocking moment 'happy slapping' is taken to a new low - when a grinning teenager headbutts a policeman in the face, breaking his nose.

The thug's trophy film shows James Davis, 19, first taunting Sergeant Kenneth McNish, by going nose-to-nose with the policeman. The officer pushes him away, when violent Davis suddenly launches a devastating flying attack, headbutting Sgt McNish in the face and leaving his nose pouring with blood.

The minute-long film, which ends with Davis being wrestled to the ground by Sgt McNish, was posted on YouTube, where comments made by viewers celebrate the violence. One reads "Dat's my boi", while another states "He [Davis] should of got a pat on the back".

While Sgt McNish is lying on top of Davis on the ground, blood can be seen pouring from his nose, while the teenager bleats: "Get out of my face." 
The YouTube clip will be viewed by Judge Timothy Lamb when he sentences Davis for causing actual bodily harm during the incident in Hornchurch, East London. Davis admitted the offence when he appeared at Snaresbrook Crown Court.

Prosecutor Martin Whitehouse said: "The officer prodded the defendant, who immediately head-butted the officer in the face, causing the officer to have a broken nose." 
Mustapha Hakme, defending, said during the YouTube video clip, entitled 'JD Headbutt Sgt. Ken', Davis can be heard to yell: "Back off". Davis is due to be sentenced on March 27.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=517462&in_page_id=1770


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: The sickening moment policeman is headbutted by teenager in 'happy slapping' vide*

Are you f'ing kidding me?????
I don't know which is worse, the attack on the cop, or the comments by citizens that overwhelmingly believe that little shit will get nothing more than a slap on the wrist.. WTF?
That punk needs to go away, for a long while.

*Cindy* - what is the story behind the whole "Happy Slap" BS?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

There should have been blood pouring from Davis' nose long before he got that close.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Koz, the "Happy Slap" was a huge prank that started a few years back. Punks would just go up to anyone at random and smack 'em, all while someone catches the incident on video, often on cell phone cameras. The attacks are completely unprovoked and the target individuals vary. Part of the perp's "fun" is catching the reaction of the victim.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: The sickening moment policeman is headbutted by teenager in 'happy slapping' vide*



KozmoKramer said:


> Are you f'ing kidding me?????
> I don't know which is worse, the attack on the cop, or the comments by citizens that overwhelmingly believe that little shit will get nothing more than a slap on the wrist.. WTF?
> That punk needs to go away, for a long while.
> 
> *Cindy* - what is the story behind the whole "Happy Slap" BS?


Cuffs is right .. Happy slapping is a trend were teenagers go around slapping or punching somebody unsuspectedly and recording it with a camera phone.. they think its funny and they go on to post it on the internet or to show their mates at school.

i found the clip for the article


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Someone "happy slaps" me .... they aint gonna like the reaction one little bit!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mcnish should have done it right back and them sprayed him a few good squirts of o.c. But, of course then people would be crying police brutality.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

You don't want to know what would have happened to that kid if he did that to me...


----------

